Ask HN: Do you still read RSS feeds? - nodivbyzero
======
Nadya
Yes and I'd prefer it if more websites offered it as a way to read their
content or at least subscribe to their blogs for updates.

Being able to set up alerts to match certain keywords allows me to more
actively consume their media and tends towards me actually supporting the
continuation of their site because I noticeably consume and care for their
media because I know it is there.

A site without an RSS feed means I need to manually check the site for any
updates. Which means I'll never check the site for actual updates. Which means
I never consume their media and wouldn't even notice if they closed their
doors and shut down.

~~~
oxplot
Have you looked into online tools [1] that let you make feeds out of any
webpage?

[1]: [http://superuser.com/questions/361093/how-to-track-blog-
chan...](http://superuser.com/questions/361093/how-to-track-blog-changes-
without-a-feed)

------
88e282102ae2e5b
Yes, with feedly. It was the closest thing to google reader I could find when
it initially shut down. I like that it can figure out what the RSS feed
address is even if you just give it a domain name, though the mobile app is
kind of annoying.

------
vaviloff
Yes. After Google Reader's demise decided to invest some time and find a good
self-hosted solution. Very pleased with Tiny Tiny RSS since then: [https://tt-
rss.org](https://tt-rss.org)

It's free, has simple design, consumes few VPS resources, supports plugins.
There apps for Android, iOS, WP. Requirements: a webserver, PHP,
Mysql/Postgres.

------
solveforall
I do. I don't like someone else deciding what sources I get my content from,
but find it hard to remember to go to those sources directly.

------
amatern
I use feedly ([http://feedly.com/](http://feedly.com/)) daily. My list of RSS
feeds needs some curation, but I find it easier than going to the sites
directly.

------
disposition2
Yes, often even with HN.

I was a bit disappointed after Google decided to shutter Reader but with a
little digging, I found Newsblur[1][2] to be a (better than really)
replacement for Reader and am happily using / subscribing to new RSSs feeds
daily.

I find it much easier to curate information / sites in one place and use HN /
Reddit for discussion about said.

1\. [https://www.newsblur.com/](https://www.newsblur.com/)

2\.
[https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur](https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur)

------
HiFish
Yes. Quickest and less distraction by ads, comments, images ... so I could
scan 70+ sources per day.

~~~
oxplot
You beat me by 10. Care to share some of the less popular sources you consume?

------
ddmf
Yes. Originally via Google Reader, but had to move to Newsblur when Google
Reader closed. I like the fact it downloads and remembers the feed contents
until I've read them, well, to a limit.

I used to dislike missing items (FOMO) and Reader was great for that, but
because Newsblur has a limit per site I've gotten used to it.

------
oxplot
Absolutely! My only source of news/articles comes to me through RSS feeds that
are sent as emails. lapafeed [1] running alongside a free Mailchimp and
OpenShift instance takes care of the whole thing.

[1]: [https://github.com/oxplot/lapafeed](https://github.com/oxplot/lapafeed)

------
floppydisk
Yes! Best way to keep up with blogs and websites I like, especially ones that
don't update very often, and avoid a lot of the cruft that can make the
websites themselves hard to use.

Moved over to Feedly after Google Reader shut down and it's been fantastic.

------
liamneesonsarm
Yea I use Newsflow which does a solid job of discovering RSS feeds on sites,
easy to manage subscriptions, can star favorites, etc.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/newsflow-the-no.1-news-
ticke...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/newsflow-the-no.1-news-
ticker/id890805912?mt=12)

------
zabouti
Yes. I use list view most of the time because it hides images and lets me see
thousands of items as quickly as possible with a minimum of scrolling. I use
feedly, but still miss Reader, which had some features that feedly is missing.

------
shubhamjain
I have tried numerous times to get feed reading in my habit but I just stop
reading it after few days.

Frankly, with Facebook, I can just like relevant pages of blogs / sites I want
to follow and get curated news that is much easier to access.

------
werrett
Yup! Daily. FeedBin (service) and Unread (iOS) to follow infosec peeps,
infosec company PR releases and a few security-focused subreddits.

The subreddits don't work so well via RSS. Shrug.

------
cagey
Absolutely key to my ongoing information ingestion process.
[http://www.inoreader.com/](http://www.inoreader.com/) FTW

[edit] and I gladly pay a few $/yr to keep them going

------
theknarf
I follow 100+ webcomics and a bunch of other news sites and blogs. Feedly is
amazing, have been using it since long before google reader was shut down.
Feedly, reddit and HN are my daily chores.

------
Malic
Yes. I run a private Fever install -
[http://feedafever.com/](http://feedafever.com/)

------
elnate
Yes but less convieniently since the RSS Ticker add on for Firefox stopped
working. Does anyone know of an alternative?

------
toomuchtodo
RSS->Pocket for all the blogs I follow

------
ericzawo
I would if Google Reader still existed.

------
wallacoloo
In a sense. I use tools that scrape RSS feeds to find and download episodic
content, like podcasts.

------
nicwolff
Yes, with Feedly, and Newsify on iOS.

------
acemarke
Yep. BazQux is a fantastic Google Reader replacement, and News+ for Android
syncs to it.

------
sbennettmcleish
Yes, for which I use NewsBlur.

------
wiseleo
No, but I used to read hundreds with Google Reader. Don't have time now.

------
jerf
... Yes?

That... kinda seems like it doesn't lead into a conversation very well....

------
acheron
Yes. Currently use tt-rss though I'm not all that happy with it.

------
ScottWhigham
Yes, daily. I was and still am a big user of FeedDemon.

------
amerkhalid
Yes, have my own secret page that parses rss feeds.

------
infinityplus1
I use Owncloud News Reader. Works good enough.

------
csixty4
I send a couple into Pocket using IFTTT

------
Ace17
Yes. What else?

------
archagon
Daily, with Feedbin. Better than ever.

------
mongol
Yes. For local or long tail stuff.

------
digi_owl
Every day.

------
maxxxxx
Yes.

------
billconan
yes, I use reader.aol.com

